# The WHY....



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

I wanted to build a very compact slingshot out of canvas micarta. I wanted it to be more geared towards BB's and 1/4 steel balls. I just got some of Ray's magnetic pouches, but I forgot them at home... good thing I had some of Bill's target bands and some dental floss at the shop!!









Here is the rough prototype. Still needs finishing, but I really like the shape and it feels good in the hand. It also shoots 1/4" balls NICELY! Overall length is 3 3/4" and it is 2 1/8" at its widest point.

I decided to call it the "*WHY*"...

I would appreciate your feed back!










In hand...










This shot shows how the nice wide handle stabilizes nicely in your hand.










Do we really need to answer "WHY"....???










THANKS!

Tom


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Why not.









very cool!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Where do you get the material? Or do you make it?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Brock beat me to it!!! Why Not Indeed!!!







Looks good to me!!


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the shape, nice and pretty small. Is that more difficult to work on canvas micarta than on wood?


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

Great little shooter, Tom!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Where do you get the material? Or do you make it?


Its canvas micarta. Its what I use for knife scales. I get mine from Sheffield Knifemakers supply.

Tom


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

GreyOwl said:


> I really like the shape, nice and pretty small. Is that more difficult to work on canvas micarta than on wood?


Maybe just a little harder than most woods... not bad at all though.

Tom


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

WHY that is very cool Tom...







nice work... i like it..


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I love little shooters and this one is verrry cool


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great Tom!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I think it would ride nicely in a pants or shirt pocket all day until the summons to dinner was issued.....I like it a lot and the micarta makes it even cooler.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

it looks so comfy for such a small slingshot..


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like it a lot, but on reflection, I think it would be better wider at the fork or shaper for thumb behind support and shot with lots of flip. Regardless, it will look great sculpted and polished.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That looks good. Perfect size


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I like this slingshot very much and love your use of the canvas micarta.


----------



## Oufti (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work, I'm amazed at the difference in size between the pocket and the fork, no problem with that ?


----------

